# After GENERIC kernel rebuilding, system not founds disks.



## G_Nerc (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all! Please help me with understanding a very strange problem: I have a server on *IntelÂ® Server Board S5000VSA*. That server has no external IDE/SATA/SCSI RAID controller. Only internal SAS controller Intel Mega RAID and at bottom of RAID BIOS on boot appears LSI Logic. 

Sorry for not being very understandable, but now the server is offline and *I* have no direct access to it, and *I*'m writing what *I* remember. Platform model is correct 

So, my problem:

I installed on that server FreeBSD 9.0 amd64
All installed ok
I ran csup to RELENG_9
I removed from GENERIC these lines:

```
makeoptions     DEBUG=-g
options         INET6
options         SCTP
options         KDB
options         KDB_TRACE
```
and nothing else changed.
`make buildworld && make kernel && reboot`
and system won't boot because it has not disk drive. 

```
mounting: waiting for device /dev/ad1s1a
mounting from ufs:/dev/ad1s1a failed with error 19
```

If *I* escape to loader prom*p*t on loader menu and do:

```
unload kernel
load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
boot
```
it loads ok.

What am *I* doing wrong? I think if *I* did not comment any device options or any options except debug-related in GENERIC and install that kernel, *I* will have such kernel as GENERIC with same device supports. But in my case *I* have GENERIC (without earlier described debug-related options) kernel and it is not seeing disks (or SAS controller).

What can *I* do?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't edit GENERIC and change the ident if you want to create a custom kernel.


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, of course *I* do that. *M*y steps before edit is: [cmd=]cp /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/BSDSERV[/cmd] and ident in that custom config *I* change to 
	
	



```
ident MYKERN
```
 and *I* have in make.conf

```
KERNCONF=BSDSERV
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't copy and edit the kernel config files.  Include GENERIC and override the options you want to change.  Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files shows examples.


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for reply!
Ok, *wblock@*, is my method with building custom kernel with differences from GENERIC kernel only in these lines:

```
makeoptions     DEBUG=-g
options         INET6
options         SCTP
options         KDB
options         KDB_TRACE
```
 incorrect?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2012)

There should be no problem with that.  But like you say in #3, that's not the only thing that was changed.  Try a diff -u GENERIC BSDKERN.


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 3, 2012)

0k, when I am physically near that machine again I will try your recommendation.

Thank you!


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 4, 2012)

It's something impossible! Today when I was near that machine and loaded system manually from loader prompt from /boot/kernel.old/kernel, I did next steps:
1. Remove all from /usr/src and /usr/obj
[CMD="SERV #"]rm -rf /usr/{src,obj}[/CMD]
2. Csup source tree from *RELENG_9* tag
[CMD="SERV #"]csup /root/stable-supfile[/CMD]
3. Change /etc/make.conf line:

```
KERNCONF=GENERIC
```
4. Build and install kernel
[CMD="SERV #"]cd /usr/src && make kernel KERNCONF=GENERIC && reboot[/CMD]

After reboot system not boots again!
*dmesg* with default kernel:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5405  @ 2.00GHz (1995.04-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,
ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xce33d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,SSE4.1>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 7516192768 (7168 MB)
avail memory = 7173808128 (6841 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  S5000VSA>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL S5000VSA> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xca2,0xca3,0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci2
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci2
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0x3020-0x303f mem 0xb8820000-0xb883ffff,0xb8400000-0xb87fffff irq 18
 at device 0.0 on pci5
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:54:1a:a0
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0x3000-0x301f mem 0xb8800000-0xb881ffff,0xb8000000-0xb83fffff irq 19
 at device 0.1 on pci5
em1: Using an MSI interrupt
em1: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:54:1a:a1
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci1
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib7
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xb8b10000-0xb8b13fff,0xb8b00000-0xb8b0ffff irq 16 at device 0.0
 on pci8
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.14.0
uhci0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> port 0x4080-0x409f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> port 0x4060-0x407f irq 22 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> port 0x4040-0x405f irq 23 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> port 0x4020-0x403f irq 22 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xb8c00400-0xb8c007ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xb0000000-0xb7ffffff,0xb8a00000-0xb8a0ffff irq 17 at device 12.0
 on pci9
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x40b0-0x40bf irq 20 at device 31.1
 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel 63XXESB2 SATA300 controller> port 0x40c8-0x40cf,0x40e4-0x40e7,0x40c0-0x40c7,0x40e0-0x40e3,0x40a0-0x40af
 mem 0xb8c00000-0xb8c003ff irq 20 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
device_attach: acpi_perf0 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf1 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf2 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf3 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
device_attach: acpi_perf1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
device_attach: acpi_perf2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
device_attach: acpi_perf3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
da0: <ATA WDC WD5001ABYS-0 1D01> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 3 lun 0
da1: <FUJITSU MBA3073RC 0103> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: 300.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 70136MB (143638992 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8941C)
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [313375 x 2048 byte records]
lapic3: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
lapic1: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic2: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 15586276 Hz quality 1000
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 c8 1e 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Info: 0x4c81e
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da1a [rw]...
em0: link state changed to UP
mpt0: QUEUE FULL EVENT: Bus 0x00 Target 0x03 Depth 129
```
What I noticed, that with new built kernel in load log absent that line:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xb8b10000-0xb8b13fff,0xb8b00000-0xb8b0ffff irq 16 at device
 0.0 on pci8
```
Please tell me what I can do?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2012)

There has been talk about mpt(4) on the mailing lists lately.  No idea whether code has changed in -stable, but it might.  The way to test that would be to revert to an earlier version of -stable, or 9.0-RELEASE.

The device used is da1a, which means a "dangerously dedicated" bsdlabel with no MBR.  That is completely different from the earlier post saying ad1s1a.


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 4, 2012)

Now I'll grab RELENG_9_0_0_RELEASE source, and try to build kernel from it.
About 





> The device used is da1a, which means a "dangerously dedicated" bsdlabel with no MBR. That is completely different from the earlier post saying ad1s1a.


 ad1s1a I talk from my memory, not from screen of physical machine.
And what dangerous of that disk labeling? Maybe I missing something on install stage?
On maiilist I found

```
Problem reports for tag 'mpt':

S Tracker      Resp.      Description
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
o kern/165982  scsi       [mpt] mpt instability, drive resets, and losses on Fre
o kern/164844             [zfs] [mpt] Kernel Panic with ZFS and LSI Logic SAS/SA
o kern/162256  scsi       [mpt] QUEUE FULL EVENT and 'mpt_cam_event: 0x0'
o kern/147704  scsi       [mpt] sys/dev/mpt: new chip revision, partially unsupp
o kern/145768  scsi       [mpt] can't perform I/O on SAS based SAN disk in freeb
o kern/142351  scsi       [mpt] LSILogic driver performance problems
o kern/134488  scsi       [mpt] MPT SCSI driver probes max. 8 LUNs per device
o kern/133919             [mpt] [panic] 7.1 panics after completing rebuild of m
o kern/132206  scsi       [mpt] system panics on boot when mirroring and 2nd dri
o kern/130621  scsi       [mpt] tranfer rate is inscrutable slow when use lsi213
f kern/128514  pjd        [zfs] [mpt] problems with ZFS and LSILogic SAS/SATA Ad
f kern/128282  gavin      [mpt] system failure on removing two drives
o kern/127109             [mpt]: FreeBSD fails to boot except in safe mode
o kern/122321             [mpt] Hitachi SCSI drive can't be written to
o kern/120247  scsi       [mpt] FreeBSD 6.3 and LSI Logic 1030 = only 3.300MB/s 
o kern/117688             [mpt] mpt disk timeout and hang
```
Maybe my problem in one of that PR's


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes. Kernel from RELENG_9_0_0_RELEASE tag works. So my problem is one not closed PR.
Thank you for help!


----------

